# Hobbit Production Diary #8 - Final Days of Principal Photography & Comic-Con



## Black Dragon (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's another video blog from Sir Peter Jackson:







Any thoughts?


----------



## Ankari (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  I'm pumped about this movie.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Bilbo's first run-in with Smaug.


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 31, 2012)

For the Tolkien fans out there, youll be pleased to hear the Hobbit will be 3 movies long.

Hobbit Trilogy Is Confirmed | Movie News | Empire

x


----------



## Ireth (Jul 31, 2012)

Chime85 said:


> For the Tolkien fans out there, youll be pleased to hear the Hobbit will be 3 movies long.
> 
> Hobbit Trilogy Is Confirmed | Movie News | Empire
> 
> x



"Pleased" might be a bit of a stretch. I'm skeptical at best. With all the new material they're adding, it kind of takes away from the focus on Bilbo and the dwarves being the main characters. Let's hope there are no totally unnecessary romances shoehorned in.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 31, 2012)

Ireth said:
			
		

> Let's hope there are no totally unnecessary romances shoehorned in.



Unless its some dwarf on dwarf action. That might be worth it....


----------

